
How the Army plans to use Microsoft’s HoloLens goggles on the battlefield - lawrenceyan
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/06/microsoft-hololens-2-army-plans-to-customize-as-ivas.html
======
partingshots
So what’s the viewpoint internally from Microsoft employees? It seems like at
Google at least, employees are strongly unified against working on militarized
applications of their technology.

Is it different at Microsoft? If so, why?

